# Vapecon 2019 Tips



## Vapordude

Its that time of the year again where the hype for Vapecon 2019 is all about the forum, since not much has changed (besides the absurd amount of people attending...), i'm reposting my VC2018 guide with some tweaks.

Feel free to share any advice you can for first-timers...

**Vapordudes 10 Pro-Tips to enjoying Vapecon 2019**

1) *Get there early for parking!* Its basically an open field so its every vaper for himself (no kidding).
_*Pro-tip. Give the car guard R10 to find you a parking. _


2) Bring a backpack of supplies (water, food, extra batteries, chargers, powerbanks, wick and wire, tools etc), anything can happen but dont burden yourself by lugging around a 5KG bag if you're only there for 2 hours. Not really pro-tip but cash wise tip: Don't spend money on food and drinks thats a suckers playground, you can get an extra 2-3 flavors alone just by bringing stuff from home. 

3) The snake line dissolves into a mad grasp for freebies near gate opening time and its FCFS (First Come First Served) deals inside, everytime. Get as _close _as possible as _early _as possible. Lot of oaks are clever and camp there the night before, you dont have to be so hardcore but anytime before 7am secures you a decent spot in the que.(thank me later).

4) Assume your budget and stick to it,you dingus. Also, if you've had bat for a year, get them replaced. If you overspend you will regret it instead of having a good time...

5) Say hello to Uncle Rob @Rob Fisher and @Silver (this is a *non-negotiable*).

6) Download the map of the vendor stalls *a day before* and mark where you should goto to capitalize on the best deals in the shortest amount of time. The VC staff will hand them out at the gate but bring one just incase. I lost my map and had to go all the way to the entrance to get another.

7) Don't waste time in the first hour of the mad rush...get your essentials and after that its smooth sailing
*Pro-tip #2: Bring a pen and paper to mark down vendors and sales at their stalls. Some vendors wont announce their goodies till the day, you may be surprised...

8) Keep an eye on ALL of your belongings, there are *alot *of skelms that dress like vapers to blend in and will escape quickly. If someone bumps you, immediately check your pockets.

9) Bring a jersey and a hat.

10) Don't be a doos...be lekker.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

1. Comfortable shoes, you’re going to stand for a long time! 
And you may also need them to try and catch the *Flash duo *aka @Silver and @Rob Fisher , who have been practicing the whole year to up their game to the speed of light.
2. Be nice and make new friends, be sure to meet up with as many of the other formites as possible, the watering hole and grazing area outside gets crowded but is a great destination once you have participated in the initial stampede.  
3. Make sure of your maps orientation, otherwise you’re going to get a lot of specials you didn’t anticipate! Not always a bad thing though.
4. Have a heart and send your bank manager a little something in advance, like a nice get well soon card, he may need it once he sees your credit card balance afterwards.
5. A _bbbbiiiiiggggg_ backpack is always a good thing. Keeps both your hands free to use for vaping and testing. 
6. Hat and sunscreen, unless you like the lobster look, and jacket or jersey for the early morning in the queue, the blue hue only works in Avatar. 
7. Feel free to just be yourself and get comfortable, unless you’re a undercover nudist, the undercover bouncer @Christos will sort you out otherwise. Heard he may have a sidekick as well this year, 
8. When in doubt just chuck some clouds, especially in the cloud blowing comp, size matters.
9. Have respect for the beard, @Steyn777 , even Chuck Norris does.
10. Come early, you meet very interesting people in the queue, or just camp at the gate like @Cor and @Friep 

Can’t wait to see everyone again this year, and even meet some new guys Enjoy! T - 4 days to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

It will be my first VapeCon and I am bringing my wife along. She is still smoking, but vaping more and more (I had to pull the Pico from her hand the last two evenings, as she pretty much vaped herself to sleep). I have zero must-get items on my list, so here are my only tips for VC2019.

1) Have fun, soak up the vibe, specials and giveaways are not everything.
2) If it feels like work, or like trying to get your partner through the last stage of the Cape Epic, you are doing it wrong.
3) Make sure you allow the people next to, in front of and behind you to have as much fun as you are aiming to have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I will do the same as with every mod/atty/juice/cotton hype


----------



## Silver

Vapordude said:


> Its that time of the year again where the hype for Vapecon 2019 is all about the forum, since not much has changed (besides the absurd amount of people attending...), i'm reposting my VC2018 guide with some tweaks.
> 
> Feel free to share any advice you can for first-timers...
> 
> **Vapordudes 10 Pro-Tips to enjoying Vapecon 2019**
> 
> 1) *Get there early for parking!* Its basically an open field so its every vaper for himself (no kidding).
> _*Pro-tip. Give the car guard R10 to find you a parking. _
> 
> 
> 2) Bring a backpack of supplies (water, food, extra batteries, chargers, powerbanks, wick and wire, tools etc), anything can happen but dont burden yourself by lugging around a 5KG bag if you're only there for 2 hours. Not really pro-tip but cash wise tip: Don't spend money on food and drinks thats a suckers playground, you can get an extra 2-3 flavors alone just by bringing stuff from home.
> 
> 3) The snake line dissolves into a mad grasp for freebies near gate opening time and its FCFS (First Come First Served) deals inside, everytime. Get as _close _as possible as _early _as possible. Lot of oaks are clever and camp there the night before, you dont have to be so hardcore but anytime before 7am secures you a decent spot in the que.(thank me later).
> 
> 4) Assume your budget and stick to it,you dingus. Also, if you've had bat for a year, get them replaced. If you overspend you will regret it instead of having a good time...
> 
> 5) Say hello to Uncle Rob @Rob Fisher and @Silver (this is a *non-negotiable*).
> 
> 6) Download the map of the vendor stalls *a day before* and mark where you should goto to capitalize on the best deals in the shortest amount of time. The VC staff will hand them out at the gate but bring one just incase. I lost my map and had to go all the way to the entrance to get another.
> 
> 7) Don't waste time in the first hour of the mad rush...get your essentials and after that its smooth sailing
> *Pro-tip #2: Bring a pen and paper to mark down vendors and sales at their stalls. Some vendors wont announce their goodies till the day, you may be surprised...
> 
> 8) Keep an eye on ALL of your belongings, there are *alot *of skelms that dress like vapers to blend in and will escape quickly. If someone bumps you, immediately check your pockets.
> 
> 9) Bring a jersey and a hat.
> 
> 10) Don't be a doos...be lekker.



Great tips @Vapordude 

Just one correction. The VC team won’t be handing out the vendor map at the entrance. What we have found from when we did this before is most of them are just chucked away. So rather download it onto your mobile or print it out yourself if you have to. 

Another thing. Don’t push and shove in the queue outside. Be civil. There is plenty Vape gear and juice to last a while. There are virtually no more limited specials this year (eg first 100 etc). The one or two there are like that are from 11am onwards. So that should help a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude

Silver said:


> Great tips @Vapordude
> 
> Just one correction. The VC team won’t be handing out the vendor map at the entrance. What we have found from when we did this before is most of them are just chucked away. So rather download it onto your mobile or print it out yourself if you have to.
> 
> Another thing. Don’t push and shove in the queue outside. Be civil. There is plenty Vape gear and juice to last a while. There are virtually no more limited specials this year (eg first 100 etc). The one or two there are like that are from 11am onwards. So that should help a lot.



Thanks for the headsup @Silver , yeah the mad rush before they allow people thru is something pretty common...excitement overload.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

When you get to VC my advice will be is to take out the first big guy you see and then the rest of the people will make way for you .


NO WAIT 

That's when you get to prison 

Nevermind

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## h2vape

PRO TIP!
Visit stand 95 to save more and win big

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

As with vaping everybody experience vapecon differently. So here are my tips if you don't want to go bargain hunting but want to experience the community.

1 If you are not going to bargain hunt do not go on the Saturday. It is crazy busy and people are pushing and shoving whenever somthing gets announced. There will still be specials running the Sunday so you won't be completely left out.

2 Don't worry too much about the map. You can get through the hall in 2 hours if you stroll casually. After that you have time to mingle.

3 Support the food vendors. They might be pricey but this is not your boerewors roll you get outside Spar over a weekend. These are proper street food vendors that I feel belongs to Vapecon.

4 Pack a RDA.

5 Pack a spare RDA

6 Pack a backup RDA. Not all vendors got disposable driptips and last year after the first pisspot I was glad I wicked my Haddy the night before. Most vendors dont mind dripping into your RDA. Some even give you the bottle so you can drip yourself.

7 Don't worry too much about packing extra juice. There is plenty to test. Just be carefull of not hitting a Silver.

8 Pack some water. Staying hydrated is always a good thing. And Vapecon is the last place you want to develop Vapours tongue.

9 By Sunday afternoon, the guy that looks like a serial killer is @Silver. Just say to him. Without him Vapecon won't happen.

10 The guy on the stage is not Kyle Glass from Tenacious D. That's @Rob Fisher. And he likes purple underwear for give aways. I'm going boxer shopping tomorrow.

11 Wear your name tag. I know it might seem stupid. But meeting that guy that helped you with that thing that you struggled with that time is priceless.


If I think of more I will post it here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

That was superb @Adephi 

Your tips capture the *spirit *of it so well
Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have a ticket for sale at R72. 

Cheaper due to a bulk order that i placed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

